# Newbie-Frage: Logo-Erstellung - welche Auflösung?



## sunshineworld (9. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei, in PhotoImpact 6 ein Logo zu erstellen, welches auch für Druckvorlagen (Briefkopf) benutzt werden soll. In diesem Logo ist auch eine Schrift (Arial) der Gr. 14 enthalten. Welche Auflösung ist die richtige? Wenn ich mit der Auflösung von 300 Pixel ausdrucke, ist die Schrift, aber auch die Grafik total grobkörnig? Sind evtl. PhotoImpact oder Fireworks nicht die richtigen Programme, um Logos zu erstellen? In der Web-Ansicht ist das Logo mit einer Auflösung von 72 Pixel optimal.

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet!

Viele Grüsse


----------



## ritterrunkel (4. Mai 2002)

Pixel!
Bin neu hier und lese deine Frage erst heute, hat sich vielleicht schon erledigt, trotzdem ein kleiner Hinweis dazu:
Wenn du eine Grafik mit 72 dpi erstellst und sie dann in 300 dpi(min. Druckauflösung) konvertierst, ist sie immer unscharf. Probier es aus: schreib ein Wort auf einen Hintergrund mit 72 dpi und wandle es um in 300 dpi. Jetzt schreib 
das gleiche Wort daneben und schau !!

MFG HaJö


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Mai 2002)

Also, wenn Du das Logo in verschiedenen Größen benötigst, würde ich mit Vektoren arbeiten , da sich Vektoren, aufgrund Ihrer mathematischen Berechnungen verlusfrei skalieren lassen. ( Schriften in Pfade konvertieren) ( ergo Freehand , Illustrator, etc )!

Ansonsten würde ich mit einer großen Auflösung und leicht vergrößertem Logo beginnen, so läßt es sich auch bei Pixelgrafik mit geringen Verlusten anpassen.

Druck: 300 dpi , für Druckerei auch gerne höher
Web: (Monitor): 72-96 dpi

dpi: DOTS per Inch = je höher die Zahl, desto mehr Bildpunkte (Pixel)befinden sich auf einer Fläche von einem Quadratinch oder auch Quadratcentimeter.


----------

